# visiting Gibraltar on Sunday?



## dimdem (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi all. My dad is coming to visit me from the US this weekend (Friday through Monday), and he mentioned he'd like to see Seville and Gibraltar among other things. I'm trying to plan the best way to squeeze everything into his rather short trip - I thought the best idea for Sunday would be to visit Gibraltar, as I don't have much hope of anything in Spain being open Sunday. 

However I've only ever been to Gibraltar on Saturday - do any of you know if it's worth the trip on Sunday as well? Mainly looking for the touristy things I suppose - tour van trips to the top, and with at least some shops open as well. 

Otherwise, perhaps we could do Seville on Sunday, as it might be sufficiently tourist-oriented to keep most attractions open on Sundays. What do you recommend? Thank you very much.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been in Gib on a Sunday, you'll find most places closed although as for the tourist orientated things, I couldn't be sure on. As for Sevilla, I wouldn't like to say, I've only visited mid week.

You could try checking out tourist information websites for both locations, they will give you information as to whats open.

Have a pleasant trip!


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Agree with you best to check the web pages and they will give you lots of information. You can always do Saturday instead of Sunday.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiya,

Maybe you could visit the Alhambra in Granada


----------

